# Crescendo symbols in Sibelius



## bryla (Apr 23, 2007)

Hey there!

I know squad about Sibelius, but I have to deliver 3 works by wednesday and one more for next week on paper, and the best program I can find is my schools Sibelius, so I kinda need to know everything in a hurry :lol: I know it can't be done, but it's one thing that is bothering me:

How do you make the crescendo/diminuendo symbols?

It's too buggy to write: p - cresc. - f - dim. - p, when you can make it with to signs


----------



## sbkp (Apr 23, 2007)

select the range of notes to cover, then...

crescendo - h
diminuendo - shift-h


----------



## bryla (Apr 23, 2007)

stefan -

Thanks a lot! You've made my day!


----------



## spoon (Apr 23, 2007)

or simply press L
a box with all the lines will appear...


----------



## Daryl (Apr 24, 2007)

bryla @ Mon Apr 23 said:


> It's too buggy to write: p - cresc. - f - dim. - p, when you can make it with to signs


Are you sure that you are using the correct terminology? What do you mean by too buggy? If there are bugs with this, then I have yet to see them.

D


----------



## bryla (Apr 24, 2007)

haha... yeah I know the terms! thanks

I mean it ends up taking too much space and looks messy when you have to have all of it in the course of 5 eight-notes.


----------



## Daryl (Apr 24, 2007)

bryla @ Tue Apr 24 said:


> haha... yeah I know the terms! thanks
> 
> I mean it ends up taking too much space and looks messy when you have to have all of it in the course of 5 eight-notes.


Ah yes; that's not buggy, I'm afraid. Just bad notation. :lol: 

D


----------



## bryla (Apr 24, 2007)

yes and that's why this is the first time in my life I use software to do this, and since it is not intelligent, it does seem to get buggy, and since I have a deadline to deliver 22 pages, it does look better on software and you have to deal with the 'minor' bugs.

I would always prefer a handwritten score, but hey: I'm no master of writing quick and beautiful notes by hand - let alone 22 pages - without getting a cramped hand by the end of the day...

handwritten you could write: p - cresc. - f - dim. - p, but that was not my intention with the score as the symbols for cresc and decresc are more appropiate in these scores.


----------



## Daryl (Apr 24, 2007)

bryla @ Tue Apr 24 said:


> yes and that's why this is the first time in my life I use software to do this, and since it is not intelligent, it does seem to get buggy, and since I have a deadline to deliver 22 pages, it does look better on software and you have to deal with the 'minor' bugs.


You still don't seem to understand what buggy means. Software can't get more buggy the more it is used. It's either buggy (by varying degrees) or it's not. What you describe is not a bug; just your lack of knowledge. This is not my first time for using such software, since I've been using Sibelius for over 14 years, so I hope that you'll take this criticism as constructive.

D


----------



## bryla (Apr 24, 2007)

buggy: when something bugs me.... not particularly a software bug


----------



## Daryl (Apr 24, 2007)

bryla @ Tue Apr 24 said:


> buggy: when something bugs me.... not particularly a software bug


Ah, I understand now.

D


----------



## spoon (Apr 24, 2007)

very confusing


----------



## bryla (Apr 24, 2007)

so it's not the terminology then... just my english !


----------

